# Age with the juice



## Bevo (Jun 7, 2013)

I dont know if this has been asked before but at what age did y'all start experimenting with the chemicals. Ill start i started when i was 18 and i kinda regret it im about to turn 21 and havent messed with anything for at least half a year. And not planning on anything either. Also dont flame i know fucked up haha it would be nice to know when yall started


----------



## losieloos (Jun 7, 2013)

20 or 21 for me


----------



## RustyShackelford (Jun 7, 2013)

Around 33.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 7, 2013)

19 or 20... when shit was good


steris, thai dbol, and cytohoh 250


----------



## RISE (Jun 7, 2013)

23 for me.  Which was about 4 years ago.


----------



## Georgia (Jun 7, 2013)

24 for me...


----------



## metsfan4life (Jun 7, 2013)

22, last year


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jun 7, 2013)

32

Whats Up Bevo I know you from the other spot.


----------



## mistah187 (Jun 7, 2013)

19 ttokkyyo, denkall QV ah the old days


----------



## PFM (Jun 7, 2013)

Yaya said:


> 19 or 20... when shit was good
> 
> 
> steris, thai dbol, and cytohoh 250



Don't let him fool you they were Thai he/shes


----------



## PFM (Jun 7, 2013)

TRT in my 40's.


----------



## losieloos (Jun 7, 2013)

PFM said:


> Don't let him fool you they were Thai he/shes



But is it gay if you don't care what it is as long as it resembles a womem?.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jun 7, 2013)

26  for  me


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 7, 2013)

32 was when i made my first poke


----------



## ken Sass (Jun 7, 2013)

1985........


----------



## losieloos (Jun 7, 2013)

ken Sass said:


> 1985........



Wow that was like 100 years ago.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 7, 2013)

19. But if a 19 year old asked me if he should start AAS i would tell him no.


----------



## goodfella (Jun 7, 2013)

22 genesis test-e and blue heart dbol. pretty sure the d-bol was bunk along with one of the genesis vails I got. ran tbol and was much better than the classic blue hearts.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Jun 7, 2013)

42 for me!


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jun 7, 2013)

27 years young here


----------



## gothis (Jun 7, 2013)

38 
last year


----------



## Cashout (Jun 7, 2013)

Three months past my 18th birthday. 

I had reached my genetic potential by the time I was 18. I had competed 100% natural and won a state title in my weight class.

At that time, my goal was to place in the top 3 in a national show. 

I did my first cycle prescribed to me by my physician. Over the next 5 years I did 5 more cycles - all prescription. Once I quit competing at 23, I never cycled again - been 20 years this August since I cycled.

I don't regret it one bit. It was the right time and I did it to achieve a goal that would have not been possible with out AAS.

EDIT: My stuff was all scripted Goldline, Serale or Winthrop that's real old school for ya!


----------



## DF (Jun 7, 2013)

First cycle was at 18.  I cycled from 18-24.  Then didn't touch AAS again until I was 41 for trt.


----------



## Jada (Jun 7, 2013)

Last yr age 31


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 7, 2013)

First cycle when I was 27. I'm 35 now.


----------



## 63Vette (Jun 7, 2013)

Dbol and crushed Fina tabs in the 80s for about year.... so I was probably 27ish. 

What's done is done Bevo. Be responsible and keep an eye on your health it is more valuable than gold.

Respect,
Vette


----------



## italian1 (Jun 7, 2013)

First was at 33.  I'm 36 now.


----------



## R1rider (Jun 7, 2013)

April of 2009 @ 25yrs old


----------



## Hero Swole (Jun 7, 2013)

20 bout to turn 21 next month. No regrets yet. 

Aas and hookers I wouldnt have mind doing them earlier in life.


----------



## Hero Swole (Jun 7, 2013)

Cashout said:


> Three months past my 18th birthday.
> 
> I had reached my genetic potential by the time I was 18. I had competed 100% natural and won a state title in my weight class.
> 
> ...



Dang you reached your genetic potential at 18 you must have been huge. Kudos to you brotha.


----------



## sfstud33 (Jun 7, 2013)

38 - but didn't do me too much good because i didn't know crap about diet. 

Then didnt run anything for about 6 years. And just took it up recently again - this time better prepared and getting better results.


----------



## AlphaD (Jun 7, 2013)

This year, at 39.  I had plenty of opportunities in high school when my football buddies were poking each other and popping russian dbols like tic tacs, and had no idea what a pct was......, but I stayed natty.  Glad I waited because today they all look like a bunch of Peter Griffins......


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 7, 2013)

ken Sass said:


> 1985........



Year I was born


----------



## Bevo (Jun 7, 2013)

The thing that was in the back of my mind was the possibility of becoming sterile. In actuality does that happen often?


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 7, 2013)

43 .......


----------



## grind4it (Jun 7, 2013)

Late 30s pro hormone followed by TRT....all downhill from there


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 7, 2013)

40 . For me.


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 7, 2013)

63Vette said:


> Dbol and crushed Fina tabs in the 80s for about year.... so I was probably 27ish.
> 
> What's done is done Bevo. Be responsible and keep an eye on your health it is more valuable than gold.
> 
> ...



there's an old Italian proverb that says "Good health is true wealth"


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Jun 8, 2013)

Jenner said:


> 43 .......








??Im so confused right now??


----------



## graniteman (Jun 8, 2013)

Ist at 21, I don't even think it was illegal then, never even thought about it, it was everywhere pretty much my whole family was lifting. Then after 2 years, life happened,  didn't get back to juiciing til I was around 38 , now Im hrt with a few of my own scripts tossed in


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Jun 8, 2013)

right before I turned 19.    If I could go back and not do it I would.     I recovered from some 10 week cycles of test/deca with just clomid.   but now that I look back I could have gotten WAY further natty


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 8, 2013)

samcooke said:


> ??Im so confused right now??



lol, about what?


----------



## stevenmd (Jun 8, 2013)

Low test since i was in my mid 30's, TRT off and on when I had insurance.  First real cycle - other than stupid probably fake shit in my 20's - was when I was 42.  A few months shy of 44 now... TRT now, getting ready for next cycle.  Goal is to be the buffed overly tan old guy at the gym...


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jun 8, 2013)

stevenmd said:


> Low test since i was in my mid 30's, TRT off and on when I had insurance.  First real cycle - other than stupid probably fake shit in my 20's - was when I was 42.  A few months shy of 44 now... TRT now, getting ready for next cycle.  Goal is to be the buffed overly tan old guy at the gym...



its nice to see people striving to be like ken.


----------



## motark (Jun 9, 2013)

Cashout said:


> Three months past my 18th birthday.
> 
> I had reached my genetic potential by the time I was 18. I had competed 100% natural and won a state title in my weight class.
> 
> ...



How did you get script at such a young age? Just a doc that didn't really mind?


----------



## JM750 (Jun 9, 2013)

Back in the 90's for me. I was in my early 30's. And that to me was when the shit I got was great!


----------



## Big Worm (Jun 9, 2013)

Old enough to know better, still too young to care.


----------



## Cashout (Jun 10, 2013)

motark said:


> How did you get script at such a young age? Just a doc that didn't really mind?



It was 1988 and AAS were not Schedule III controlled substances - it was a different world back then. It was rather easy to get a script in the late 80s and early 90s.  My father was a physician. I was scripted by one of the resident that trained under him years before. I told him "I'm going to do this regardless. You can help me or I can get it from a guy at the gym." Done.


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 11, 2013)

Last year, 25 years old

Never coming off either


----------

